# EME Officer question



## Ceng (18 Feb 2015)

I would like to know if this job is worth pursuing.  The main area of concern about this trade is how much engineering skill is actually utilized on a daily basis. 

As a mechanical engineer would I be involved in any actual engineering tasks (design of machinery...) or is it mainly management and general "officer" work?


----------



## mariomike (18 Feb 2015)

Ceng said:
			
		

> I would like to know if this job is worth pursuing.  The main area of concern about this trade is how much engineering skill is actually utilized on a daily basis.
> 
> As a mechanical engineer would I be involved in any actual engineering tasks (design of machinery...) or is it mainly management and general "officer" work?



This may help:
https://www.google.ca/search?q=site%3Aarmy.ca+eme+officer&sourceid=ie7&rls=com.microsoft:en-CA:IE-Address&ie=&oe=&gfe_rd=cr&ei=1FflVKaoEemy8weM7YLIDQ&gws_rd=ssl#rls=com.microsoft:en-CA:IE-Address&q=site:army.ca+%22eme+officer%22


----------



## Ceng (18 Feb 2015)

that is quite nice.  Apparently i'm not the google master I was made out to be. Thank you for the link


----------



## mariomike (18 Feb 2015)

Ceng said:
			
		

> that is quite nice.  Apparently i'm not the google master I was made out to be. Thank you for the link



You are welcome.


----------

